# PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €



## CrapEater (18. April 2015)

*PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Guten Tag,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe noch sehr wenig Erfahrung mit dem Thema "PC selber zusammenbauen".
Für den Zusammenbau an sich habe ich mir schon Hilfe geholt und dieser Vorgang wird kein Problem sein.

Nun habe ich jedoch folgendes Problem.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie so ein Computer als Ganzes aussehen soll und welche Teile  preisgünstig aber auch
noch aktuell sind.
Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes : 

Ich bitte euch darum mir einen vollständigen Computer + Monitor zusammenzusuchen.
Alles zusammen sollte max. 1000 € kosten.

Natürlich werde ich nicht einfach blind das kaufen, was ihr mir vorschlägt, ich werde meinen Bruder ein
Auge darauf werfen lassen, denn dieser hat schon einiges an Erfahrung in dieser Richtung.

Danke im Vorraus,

CrapEater


----------



## yupes (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Vielleicht erzählst du noch, was du damit anstellen willst? Also wofür nutzt du ihn primär etc.? Ist wichtig, um die passende Hardware zu finden. Vielleicht füllst du einmal den Leitfaden aus, dann wissen alle bescheid, was du benötigst

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## CrapEater (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich habe mich auch schon im Internet informiert und bin z.B auf dieses Video gestoßen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8HwvBtDeWA
Nun meine Frage : Ist das eine gute Zusammenstellung von Teilen und ist es überhaupt noch aktuell? Kann man eventuell etwas ersetzen durch 
etwas besseres? Und Welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir empfehlen, denn dort geht es nur um den Kasten.


----------



## markus1612 (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Beantworte einfach mal die Fragen, die Zusammenstellung ist so hmmmmmm.


----------



## CrapEater (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

max. 1000 €.

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau.

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

Ich möchte mir einen komplett neuen Rechner zusammenbauen.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

Kein Monitor vorhanden

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

CS;GO, League of Legends, DayZ Standalone, Arma3, ...

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

~

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

~

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

~


----------



## markus1612 (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Könntest es so machen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100  256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280QC3G2M)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ)
1 x BenQ GL2450, 24"
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, LEDs blau, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3

MAcht 940€.


----------



## CrapEater (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Danke für diese schonmal sehr hilfreiche Antwort. 

 Aberkönntest du mir eventuell eine andere Grafikkarte empfehlen?
Ich möchte an der Grafikkarte auf gar keinen Fall sparen, deswegen soll diese auch gut sein.
Möglichst von NVIDIA bitte :o


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*



markus1612 schrieb:


> 1 x BenQ GL2450, 24"



Keine gute Empfehlung. Dieser LG hier ist die bessere Wahl: LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bessere Blickwinkelstabilität und bessere Farbdarstellung


----------



## CrapEater (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich will Schritt nach Schritt gehen. Erst eine passende Grafikkarte und dann den rest. Ganz am Ende gucke ich nach einer Tastatu,
Bildschirm und nach einem Gehäuse. Erst kommt die Grafikkarte.

Kann mir jemand eine gute Grafikkarte von NVIDIA empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## TheNyan (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Bei unter 1000 gesamt Budget kommt eigentlich nur die 970 in Frage, wobei du als Nvidia-Käufer dich dann mit den 3,5 Gib abfinden musst.


----------



## CrapEater (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Welche genau? Link bitte :o


----------



## TheNyan (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das muss dir wer anders beantworten, kenne mich bei den NVs nicht aus ^^


----------



## CrapEater (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Okay 

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Vorschlag? :o


----------



## TheNyan (18. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hat wirklich keine ne Ahnung von der besten 970? xD


----------



## markus1612 (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also, mal ganz ehrlich? Bei ca. 800€ Budget für den ist ne 970 mMn gar keine Option, da die schon fast 400€ kostet. Du bist hoffentlich keiner, der sich lieber einen richtig rotzigen AMD Unterbau kaufen würde, nur um ne HighEnd-GPU reinzukriegen und sich dann wundert, dass er bei Games keine ordentlichen Frametimes hat, weil die CPU limitiert.

Die 280 ist für neue Spiele sehr gut gewappnet, die einzige Alternative auf der Grünen Seite wäre die 960, welche aber mit 1GB weniger Vram und kleinerem Speicherinterface daherkommt.


----------



## Icedaft (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Bei dem Budget ist mit Anpassung nach oben (plus 80€) die MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 960, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V320-034R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland evtl. zu machen, die besagte R9 280 wäre aber die bessere und günstigere Wahl.

Einmal komplett für 1000€, bitte sehr:
Statt der 290er die 280 Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, dann passt es auch mit dem Budget.
https://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-478511


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Danke,

Ich habe jedoch einige Fragen. Nun bin ich ja kein PC-Experte und wusste vor ein paar Stunden nicht mal was 
alles zu einem Computer gehört. Z.b wurden mir jetzt 2 Mainboards vorgeschlagen : ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
und : https://geizhals.at/eu/gigabyte-ga-h97m-hd3-a1108000.html?hloc=at
aber da ich keine Ahnung von Mainboards habe weiß ich ja nicht wo der Unterschied zwischen den Beiden liegt und welchen ich mir holen sollte.
Das selbe gilt übrigens auch für die beiden Festplatten : Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und : https://geizhals.at/eu/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-2tb-st2000dm001-a686483.html?hloc=at
Ich will nicht an wichtigen Teilen sparen, aber auch nur das nötigste kaufen, denn ich will kein Geld verschwenden.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal die Unterschiede zwischen den Teilen erklären und mir sagen könntet
welchen dieser beiden ich mir holen sollte

Außerdem brauche ich keine SSD und keinen CPU-Kühler also könnt ihr diese dementsprechend weglassen.


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir die Fragen eventuel beantworten könntet und/oder noch weitere Vorschläge oder
Alternativen vorschlagen würdet.

Danke :o


----------



## Icedaft (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das Asrock-Board hat eine einfachere Ausstattung, die Festplatten unterscheiden sich darin, das die eine 1Tb und die andere 2TB Speicherplatz aber auch das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat. Einen PC ohne SSD würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen.


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wieso "nicht mehr" empfehlen? War es früher anders? Und wieso würdest du es nicht empfehlen? 
Und welches der beiden Mainboards sollte ich nun nehmen? Sollte ich nicht sparen und mir das von dir empfohlene 
holen oder reicht das günstigere auch aus? 

:o


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wieso "nicht mehr" empfehlen? War es früher anders? Und wieso würdest du es nicht empfehlen? 
Und welches der beiden Mainboards sollte ich denn jetzt nehmen? Sollte ich nicht sparen und eher zum teueren greifen
oder würde das günstigere ausreichen?

:o


----------



## markus1612 (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*



CrapEater schrieb:


> Wieso "nicht mehr" empfehlen? War es früher anders? Und wieso würdest du es nicht empfehlen?
> Und welches der beiden Mainboards sollte ich denn jetzt nehmen? Sollte ich nicht sparen und eher zum teueren greifen
> oder würde das günstigere ausreichen?
> 
> :o



Eine SSD ist in einem heutigen PC mMn Pflicht, da sie die Ladezeiten von Windows und Spielen erheblich verkürzt. Wer einmal eine SSD hatte, will nie wieder eine HDD.


----------



## Icedaft (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das günstigere Board kannst Du natürlich auch nehmen, das hängt von deinen Ausstattungswünschen ab.


----------



## yupes (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Bei dem Budget solltest du dir auf JEDEN FALL eine SSD besorgen. Eben für Windows und wichtige Programme. Es gibt fast kein anderes Teil, was man bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit schneller merkt. Windows bbotet von einer SSD innerhalb weniger Sekunden und alle anderen Ladezeiten sind auch extrem verkürzt.

Du kannst zb eine 256GB SSD kaufen und die für Windows und alle Programme nutzen. Ggf das ein oder andere Spiel. Und dann dazu eine ganz normale 1TB HDD als "Datengrab". Da kannste dann Musik, Filme, andere Spiele und so lagern


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Gut, 

Ich habe mir das Set von Iced aft als "Musterlösung" genommen, werde jedoch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen müssen.
Da wären als erstes 3 Sachen, die ich ersetzt haben möchte. Zu mal wäre da das Laufwerk und ich glaube da lässt
sich schnell eins finden. Aber auch der Bildschirm passt momentan nicht soo gut.
Soweit so gut. Diese zwei Teile kann man schnell ersetzen, jedoch will ich auch wissen ob es eine passendere Grafikkarte und hier
möglichst eine Nvidia gibt.

Abschließend kommt noch eine Dumpfbackenfrage : Undzwar habe ich eine die mir Vorgeschlagene Grafikkarte auf Mindfactory
gesucht und habe das als Ergebniss bekommen : 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC GDDR5 UEFI - Hardware,
Das ist genau die Selbe oder? Wenn nicht, würde sie denn auch gehen?

( Ihr solltet wissen, dass ich in Richtung Computer auf dem Stand eines 8 Jährigen bin )

Danke :o


----------



## Icedaft (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Die Sapphire passt. Beim Monitor und Kaufwerk müsste man wissen, was Dir Vorschwebt. Alternativ als Moni:


iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" (XB2483HSU-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama ProLite XU2290HS-B1, 21.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Worauf sollte man bei einem Bildschirm achten? Denn sonst würde ich mir einfach einen "coolen" Bildschirm
max. 150 € raussuchen. 

:o


----------



## yupes (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Was passt dir denn an dem Bildschirm nicht und was ist ein "cooler" Bildschirm?


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ihr versteht vielleicht nicht richtig.

Ich meine. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen all den Bildschirmen außer der Größe?
Sonst würde einfach nur mein Auge und meine Brieftasche entscheiden ( Preis, Aussehen)


----------



## Icedaft (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Sie unterscheiden sich nach Güte/Art des verbauten Panels, der Auflösung, der Geschwindigkeit der Ansteuerung und diversen anderen Merkmalen. Wenn Du Dir bei Geizhals mal die Übersicht aufrufst, siehst Du wieviele Unterschiede es gibt:

LCD-Monitore Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wieso schlägt ihr mir eig. die mATX vor?
Wie wäre es mal mit einer normalen ATX? :o

Aber vielen vielen Dank soweit. Ihr wart schon sehr Hilfreich!


----------



## markus1612 (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Weil das B85M Pro 4 mit 60€ sehr günstig ist und ob mATX oder ATX ist eigentlich auch wurscht.


----------



## apap (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Achte auf das Panel. TN-Panels kommen oft nicht an die Farben eines IPS oder VA Panels heran. Dafür bieten TN 120Hz und IPS meistens nur 60Hz. Entweder 120Hz oder schöneres Bild, ist ne Entscheidungsfrage. Der bereits empfohlene https://geizhals.de/iiyama-prolite-xb2483hsu-xb2483hsu-b1-a1011392.html?hloc=at&hloc=de hat ein VA-Panel und 60 Hz, passt gut in dein Budget. Alternativ gibt es noch Monitore aus Korea (Auslandkauf) für ca 300 Euro die beides bieten, günstigere gibts wohl nicht. Der iiyama aber ist ausreichend.


----------



## TheNyan (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich finde matx in midi usw sieht ein bisschen komisch aus :/


----------



## CrapEater (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also. Hat noch jemand Mainboard Vorschläge? :o


----------



## Icedaft (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wenn Du ein Vollformatboard willst:
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## yupes (19. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Du solltest dir überlegen, WARUM du ein ATX haben willst? Nur weils größer ist? mATX ist vollkommen in Ordnung


----------



## CrapEater (20. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Weniger Platz, man muss alles quetschen und es wird durch weniger Luft zwischen den Teilen heißer. ( versteht sich von selbst )
Ist einfach eine pure Platzsache. Ich muss jetzt nicht unbedingt an jeden Ecken sparen nur weil ich max. 1000 € gesagt habe.
Wenn ich auch so in einem midi genug Platz für alles mögliche habe, wieso dann ein mATX wenn die ATX doch viel besser
sein sollen ( Platztechnisch )


----------



## Icedaft (20. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Na dann nimm eines von den Beiden: 
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CrapEater (20. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Nun ja. Nimm doch eine von den beiden heißt bei mir : nimm die günstigere.
Denn ich habe sowas von keine Ahnung was gut und was schlecht an diesen Mainboards ist.
Was haben die für Unterschiede und welches würde mir am besten passen? 
Denn ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung davon :o


----------



## Icedaft (20. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Es sind beide für ein Standardsystem ausreichend (1x SSD, 1-2x HDD + Laufwerk). Ob Du noch mehr Festplatten oder sonstige Hardware verbauen will, die evtl zusätzliche Anschlüsse benötigen, kannst nur Du wissen.


----------



## yupes (20. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Dann nimm das günstigste. 
Was dein Argument zur Hitzeentwicklung bei mATX angeht, das kann ich so übrigens nicht unterschreiben. Und "quetschen" musst du ja nur, wenn du noch viele andere Dinge verbauen willst? Willst du das?

Du musst sagen, was du noch verbauen willst. Siehe den Post von Icedaft. 
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, nimm halt das günstigste. Wenn du bei ATX ein besseres Gefühl hast, nimmste halt das.


----------



## CrapEater (20. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Okay danke so weit. Ich habe mir dann mal eine Liste zusammengestellt. Ungefähr so würde mein PC dann aussehen :

Laufwerk : Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Prozessor : Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Netzteil : 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold

Arbeitsspeicher : 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

Monitor/Bildschirm : 23" (58,42cm) AOC i2369Vm schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI

Festplatte : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...3-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s_775365.html

Grafikkarte : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Radeon-R9-290-TRI-X-OC-GDDR5-UEFI_994223.html

Mainboard : http://geizhals.de/asrock-b85-anniversary-90-mxgwb0-a0uayz-a1161384.html


Ihr wundert euch nun eventuell wieso ich keine SSD mit im Set habe. Nun ja. Die SSD wird überwiegend für Windows und weitere WICHTIGE Programme
benutzt, einfach nur damit diese besser und effektive laufen. ( wenn ich das nicht falsch verstanden habe )
Ich zu meinem Teil bin im Moment jedoch nur daran interessiert einen guten und relativ günstigen laufenden Computer zu erwerben.
Die SSD werde ich mir eventuell nachkaufen sobald ich das nötige Kleingeld dafür habe.

Alle weiteren Kleinigkeiten wie : Maus, Kopfhörer, Mikrofon, Tastatur, Soundsystem usw. werde ich mir auch nachkaufen und kann solange auch
die Teile meines alten Rechners verwenden. Das sollte also nicht schwer werden.

So weit so gut. So ungefähr habe ich mit eurer Hilfe und der Hilfe meines Bruders einen Rechner zusammengestellt.
Das ist dafür, dass ihr euch jetzt ein Gesamtbild von meiner Hardware machen könnt und mir dafür passend eventuell ein gutes Gehäuse 
vorschlagen könnt und mir auch eure Meinung bezüglich meines Sets sagen könnt. ( Ob ihr z.B eines der Teile durch ein besseres oder Preisgünstigeres ersetzen könnt )

:o


----------



## Icedaft (20. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Na passt doch. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## CrapEater (21. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Mir wurde folgendes Empfohlen : 

Grafikkarte  :  61276 - 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe

Bildschirm : Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ist das besser?


----------



## Icedaft (21. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ein TN-Panel und eine lautere GPU,  wo sollen da die Vorteile liegen?


----------



## CrapEater (21. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also sollte ich beim alten bleiben? 

:o


----------



## Icedaft (21. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Jau. Äh, ja


----------



## CrapEater (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also wäre das, was wir zusammengestellt haben das beste was man aus 1000 € zusammen stellen kann?
Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich sage nicht, dass ich mehr erwartet habe.
Ich meine nur, ob der PC wirklich gut geeignet für's zocken wäre.


----------



## Icedaft (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wieso Zocken? Ich dachte hier geht es um einen Office-PC?! ;-P


----------



## yupes (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber der Thread liest sich wirklich unglaublich witzig 

@TE: In meinen Augen kannste das so eintüten. Sehr potente Grafikkarte und auch sonst alles dabei, was man braucht. Die Entscheidung gegen die SSD kann ich halt absolut nicht nachvollziehen, weil es DIE Komponente ist, die dein Windows+Programme nochmal richtig fix macht. Aber das musst du selbst wissen 

Kleiner Tipp: Suche die Teile über Geizhals.de und lege sie dann über den Direktlink in den Warenkorb (Ob MF oder HV oder welchen Shop auch immer, musst du wissen). Dann gibts ein paar % Rabatt


----------



## CrapEater (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Danke! 

Ich kann mir den PC leider nicht direkt kaufe, muss noch ein kleines Wenig warten. :o
Dennoch gibt mir eine Sache keine Ruhe. Ich habe die Sapphire Radeon, die wie ihr gesagt habt besser als die
Gigabyte ist, 2 mal auf MF gefunden.
Hier meine Frage : ist es wirklich die gleiche? Wenn ja, warum haben sie dann so krasse Preisunterschiede? :OOO

61510 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

und 

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC GDDR5 UEFI - Hardware,

Und ich hoffe, dass das mit Office-PC ein Scherz war xD


----------



## Icedaft (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Schau mal auf die Herstellermodellnummer: 
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC GDDR5 UEFI - Hardware,
Modellnummer:
 11227-14-20G
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 957MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-14-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU laut Geizhals die neue Version


61510 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
Modellnummer:
 11227-00-40G
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland laut Geizhals die alte Version

Und natürlich war das mit Office ein Scherz....


----------



## CrapEater (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also damit ich es nicht falsch verstehe. 

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC GDDR5 UEFI - Hardware,

Das ist die neue? ( also besser )

als

61510 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Das?

Wenn dem so ist, warum ist die alte Version dann teuerer und wurde öfter verkauft bzw. hat auch eine bessere Bewertung?
Macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn :o
Und noch viel wichtiger. Was ist meine Wahl? :o HILFEEE


----------



## Rosigatton (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Bei der "New Edition" wurde der Kühler nochmals deutlich verbessert 

Also ganz klar die New Edition nehmen.


----------



## CrapEater (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Dann also diese hier : 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC GDDR5 UEFI - Hardware,

GUT, Dankeschön 

Nun gut, die Hardware ist soweit Fertig.
Jetzt muss ich mir noch ein passendes Gehäuse und eventuell noch weitere Alternativen für den Bildschrim
angucken.
Wenn ihr Vorschläge habt, gebt mir bescheid ^^


----------



## CrapEater (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich habe außerdem eine weitere Frage.
Ich habe von den sogenannten SSHD's gehört, welche mir auch vorgeschlagen wurden.
Sollte ich auch zu so einer Festplatte greifen? :o


----------



## Rosigatton (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Neien, keine SSHD, nimm eine richtige SSD und eine HDD.

Wie wäre eins von diesen Gehäusen :

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster
Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster
Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt
Corsair Obsidian Series 450D mit Sichtfenster
NZXT Source 340 schwarz mit Sichtfenster
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 anthrazit mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt
BitFenix Ronin mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Icedaft (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Nööp, lohnt nicht. Eine 256Gb SSD fürs BS, Virenschutzprogramm, alle Programme und 2-3 Lieblingsspiele plus eine HDD mit 2-3Tb als Datengrab und fertig.


----------



## CrapEater (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

OK. Die Sache mit SSHD hat sich dann ja geklärt ^^
Eine Sache wäre da aber noch.
Rosigatton, ich weiß deine Hilfe wirklich sehr zu schätzen und ich sehe, dass du dir sehr viel
Mühe gegeben hast die ganzen Gehäuse rauszusuchen, jedoch sind sie viel zu teuer. ^^
Es ist meine Schuld, denn ich habe nicht angegeben wie viel ich dafür bezahlen will also mach
dir da keinen Kopf.
Nun will ich mir keinen 10 € billig scheiß Plastik Gehäuse kaufen aber auch nicht einen ganzen 
Hunderter dafür blechen. 
So ungefähr 50- max. 60 € sollten es sein ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (22. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Kein Problem :

Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt
Cooltek Antiphon Airflow schwarz, schallgedämmt
Raidmax Scorpio V


----------



## CrapEater (23. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Irgendwie gefällt mir das Aussehen nicht. Obwohl ich eher schlichte Cases mag, sollten sie doch nicht nur Glatt sein.
Die dritte Box sieht einigermaßen OK aus.
Vll. noch mehr Vorschläge? :o


----------



## CrapEater (23. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Soweit ist mein PC fertig. Nun fehlt mir jedoch wie bereits genannt ein gutes Gehäuse.
Das aussuchen eines Gehäuses wird jedoch ziemlich aufwändig und wird einige Links und Vorschläge brauchen.
Die Bisher genannten Gehäuse sind vll. gut, gefallen mir aber Optisch nicht und einige haben auch Türen, die ich
auf jeden Fall umgehen möchte.

Danke


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

NZXT H440 schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (CA-H440W-M1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master N200 (NSE-200-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooltek GT-05 (CT GT-05-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/1155576
http://geizhals.de/987934
http://geizhals.de/1240362
http://geizhals.de/1192029
http://geizhals.de/1185114


----------



## CrapEater (23. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Danke für so viele Vorschläge, jedoch auch hier ^^ Zu teuer :O ich bin nicht reich xD
Mir hat aber eins auf jeden Fall richtig gefallen : 8562057 - CoolerMaster CM 690 III mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower

Die Sache ist auch hier, es ist ein wenig teuer. Ich wollte zum Thema Gehäuse nicht mehr als 50 € bezahlen.

Würde es eventuell denn Sinn machen sich dieses Gehäuse bei eBay zu kaufen? Es ist dort immerhin um 15 € günstiger.

Weitere Vorschläge sind btw. sehr willkommen.


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das hat weniger etwas mit reich sein zu tun als damit, das Dinge wie Monitor, Netzteil und Gehäuse am längsten im Gebrauch sind. Dementsprechend sollte man hier ruhig auf Qualität achten und etwas mehr ausgeben als üblicherweise . Was sind 100-200€ auf einem Zeitraum von 5-10 Jahren verteilt?


----------



## CrapEater (23. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Stimmt~
Ich brauche etwas Zeit um mir das zu überlegen.
Vielen Dank soweit 

Ach und. Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich mir noch mind. 2 weitere Lüfter dazukaufen müsste,
denn die Gehäuse bringen nur 1 bis max 2 Lüfter mit sich. :o
Wenn dem so ist, könnt ihr mir Lüfter empfehlen?


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Nenne das Gehäuse, dann kann man den passenden Lüfter empfehlen.


----------



## CrapEater (24. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich entscheide nun zwischen 2 Gehäusen. 

Zwischen dem hier : BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

und natürlich dem hier : CoolerMaster CM 690 III Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Was findet ihr besser und welche Lüfter könntet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## CrapEater (24. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also sagen wir mal ich hole mir das CM, welche Lüfter soll ich mir für das Gehäuse suchen?
Und wie viele?


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hol dir erst das Gehäuse, regel die Serienlüfter mit dem MB runter auf 500-800rpm, wenn Dir das dann zu laut ist kannst Du immer noch 3-4 Stück nachkaufen:
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS (ITR-B12-PS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/476753


----------



## CrapEater (24. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

3-4 von diesen Lüftern? :OO
Ich will nicht frech sein aber ist das nicht ein wenig zu viel?
Ich mein. Mein Bruder hat sich 2 no-name teile dazugekauft obwohl sein Gehäuse nur 1nen Vorinstallierten Lüfter hatte.
3-4 bei 2 bereits vorinstallierten? :/
Außerdem geht das dann auch wieder Tief in die Tasche.
Was wenn ich 2 von diesen hier kaufe?

Scythe Slip Stream 120 120x120x25mm 800 U/min 11 dB(A) schwarz


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

1-2 einblasende Lüfter und 1-2 ausblasende Lüfter reichen vollkommen aus. Bei mir sind inkl. CPU-Lüfter normalerweise 3 Stück verbaut (1 einblasend, 1 ausblasend plus CPU-Lüfter), die mit 500-900rpm laufen.


----------



## CrapEater (26. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Okay danke. 
Also kommen wir auf dieses Ergebnis :

Laufwerk : Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Prozessor : Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Netzteil : 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold

RAM : 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

Festplatte : 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

Mainboard : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_976085.html

Grafikkarte : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Radeon-R9-290-TRI-X-OC-GDDR5-UEFI_994223.html

Gehäuse : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_933348.html

Bildschirm : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0x1080-2xHDMI-1-3-VGA-DisplayPort_842009.html

Weiterer Kühler für das Gehäuse, der oben die Luft rauspustet : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0x25mm-800-U-min-11-dB-A--schwarz_429180.html


So sieht meine Vorstellung des Rechners jetzt aus.
Wie findet ihr es? :o


----------



## Icedaft (26. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Abgesehen von der fehlenden SSD kann ich keine groben Fehler erkennen. Wenn Dir die Komponenten alle zusagen  , dann tüte ein.


----------



## CrapEater (27. April 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Dankeschön für deine Hilfe.
Nun kann ich mir den PC leider noch nicht kaufen, muss noch ein wenig warten.
Kurz bevor ich soweit bin werde ich nochmal hier rein schreiben.
Bis dahin habt ihr mir aber schon sehr geholfen, Dankeschön.


----------



## CrapEater (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Schönen guten Tag,

ich bin jetzt immer noch nicht dazu gekommen mir einen PC zuzulegen und wollte euch mal wieder
fragen ob es denn in dieser Zeit irgendwelche Veränderungen gegeben hat und ich eventuell
ein paar der Teile austauschen sollte.
Damit meine ich ob es mittlerweile Teile mit einem besserem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gibt.
Oder ob es so allgemein passt.
Wenn dem so ist und ich wirklich Teile auswechseln sollte, wäre es nett wenn ihr mir auch ein paar
Vorschläge für neue Teile machen würdet, danke.

LG, CrapEater


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Die Grafikkarte kannst Du austauschen: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse würde ich das Enthoo Pro vorziehen: Phanteks Enthoo Pro (PH-ES614PC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Mir fehlt noch eine SSD in deiner Aufstellung: SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-256G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-850-evo-250gb-mz-75e250b-a1194261.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## CrapEater (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, jedoch bleibe ich bei dem Gehäuse, da es 1. Gut aussieht 2. Viel Platz hat und 3. Nicht enorm teuer ist.
Zum Thema SSD. Ich finde eine SSD ist nicht wirklich dringend nötig. Falls ich es mir anders überlege, kaufe ich mir eine nach.
Bis dahin würde der PC ja auch ohne SSD laufen.

Jetzt zum Thema Grafikkarte. Ich kenne mich da jetzt nicht so gut aus, jedoch habe ich auch jetzt schon 1020 € an Kosten erreicht 
und will nicht unnötig hoch gehen. Ich habe mir sogar schon überlegt eine schlechtere Grafikkarte zu kaufen, um die 1000er Marke 
nicht zu überschreiten, habe diesen Gedanken jedoch schon verworfen. 
Jetzt ist die Frage ob die Grafikkarte. die du mir vorgeschlagen hast wirklich krass lohnenswert ist und für die extra 50 € noch
viel länger Aktuell bleibt, also ob sich die extra 50 € auch lohnen.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Es sind 32€ für die doppelte Menge an Grafikspeicher. 

Das hängt davon ab, wie lange Du deine Grafikkarte halten willst. 

Sofern du planst sowieso in 1-2 Jahren ein aktuelleres Modell zu kaufen, würde ich bei der von Dir genannten bleiben, hältst Du die Karte dagegen 2-3 Jahre oder länger, wären die 32€ mehr imho eine gute Investition.


----------



## CrapEater (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Sind es also die selben Grafikkarten, nur mit unterschied im Grafikkartenspeicher?
Die Sache ist halt die, dass ich nur deuten kann wozu Grafikkartenspeicher eigentlich ist.
Das wäre dann auch meine Frage. Wozu dient Grafikkartenspeicher und brauche ich das denn in
diesem Bereich der Nutzung? ( Gaming )


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Lesen, verstehen, entscheiden: 

AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 390 und R9 380 im Test: GTX 980/970/960 in Bedrängnis? (großes Update)

AMD Radeon R9 390X, 390, 380 und R7 370 im Test - ComputerBase

Radeon R9 390 im Test: AMDs neue alte Grafikkarten bekommen einen Nitro-Boost - Golem.de

XFX AMD Radeon R7 370, R9 380, R9 390 und R9 390X im Test


----------



## CrapEater (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

nvm


----------



## CrapEater (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Die "neue" Grafikkarte ist also echt lohnenswert.
Eine Frage wäre da nur. Diese Grafikkarte ist aber nicht Overclocked.
Die Grafikkarte, die ich mir holen wollte ist OC. Ist das wichtig, dass die Grafikkarte OC ist?
Sry, diese Fragen sind bestimmt richtig nervig, kenne mich halt allgemein nicht so gut aus :o


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das bisschen OC kannst Du selber besser machen, als das Wers-OC 

MSI Afterburner ? Offizielle deutsche Homepage mit Download


----------



## CrapEater (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

:O selber machen ist da so eine Sache ^^
Ist die Grafikkarte ohne OC denn besser als der Vorgänger mit OC?
Ich kenne mich wie schon oft gesagt fast gar nicht richtig aus, glaube jedoch
zu wissen, dass OC die Leistung der Grafikkarte verbessert.
Mit der Frage ist jetzt gemeint ob die Graka ohne OC von der Leistung trotzdem besser ist als die 
mit OC
Außerdem glaube ich auch zu wissen, dass die Garantie der einzelnen Teile mit dem
"selfmade" OC futsch geht

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## markus1612 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

OC oder nicht OC ist eigentlich völlig Wayne, da der Unterschied meist nur wenige Prozente beträgt.

Das einzige, was man beachten muss, sind die Spannungen und die Temperaturen vom Chip und vom Vram. Diese dürfen beim OC natürlich nicht zu hoch sein, sonst grillts dir da was. Ansonsten ist OC eigentlich auch nur mit viel Zeit und Geduld verbunden, da man jede Taktänderung einem Stabilitätstest unterziehen sollte. Dann macht man einfach solange weiter, bis sich der Takt nicht mehr steigern lässt und fängt dann an die Spannung immer weiter zu senken, was natürlich auch getestet werden muss, um die minimal für den eingestellten Takt benötigte Spannung rauszufinden.


----------



## CrapEater (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hmm, okay.
Da nun zwei weitere Personen dazu gekommen sind will ich die Frage nochmal an alle stellen.
Welche der beiden Grafikkarten hat das beste Preis/Leistungsverhälnis, denn es geht mir hier nicht um 
die beste Grafikkarte, sondern um das beste vom günstigen. Es ist nähmlich einfach bessere 
Grafikkarten zu finden, geht aber alles tief in die Tasche.
Ich will nur wissen ob die 32 € wirklich verdammt krass viel rausholen und die Grafikkarte noch
viel länger Aktuell bleibt. 
btw. ich würde dann auf das OC verzichten, also solltet ihr euch das im Hinterkopf behalten.
Nicht dass ihr denkt : Ach, nachdem du die Grafikkarte übertaktet hast ist sie sowieso besser
als der Vorgänger.
Es geht mir hier momentan pur um Preis/Leistung ohne irgendetwas zu übertakten.


----------



## markus1612 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt zwischen der 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC New Edition 1000MHz Aktiv und der 64514 - 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 entscheiden. 

Bis auf den Vram liegen sie leistungsmäßig nicht weit auseinander und ob man die 8GB in nahender Zukunft wirklich braucht, weiß ich nicht. 4GB werden sicher noch etwas ausreichen.


----------



## CrapEater (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das sind doch eig. die gleichen Grafikkarten oder?
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC New Edition 957MHz Aktiv
und
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC New Edition 1000MHz Aktiv

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die erste 957MHz und die zweite 1000MHz hat.
Was ist besser und wieso?
Außerdem bleibt es ja nicht für immer in diesem Sonderpreis, werde mir den PC
nicht gerade morgen kaufen, wird noch eine Weile dauern.
Will hier nur auf dem laufenden bleiben.

Und immer noch steht die Frage offen wofür diese 8GB eigentlich gut sind :O


----------



## Icedaft (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das sind unterschiedliche Revisionen der Karte.

Mehr Grafikspeicher macht für jedes Multi-GPU Setup Sinn, ebenfalls Sinn macht dieser bei grafisch aufwendigen Spielen in höheren Auflösungen >FHD bzw. wenn Downsampling eingesetzt wird.

14-Megapixel-Gaming: Multi-GPU-Benchmarks mit GTX 970, GTX 980, R9 290X und mehr

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gehts-das-bringts.html?highlight=downsampling


----------



## CrapEater (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Weiß denn jemand von euch wie teuer die Grafikkarte normalerweise ist?

4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC New Edition 1000MHz Aktiv

Und ob es noch lange im Angebot bleibt :o


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das ist der normale Preis für die Karte : Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition]


----------



## CrapEater (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

okay, welche der beiden ist denn besser`?

Damit meine ich die R9 290er


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ist drauf geschis...sen, welche Revision 

Nimm einfach die New Edition und gut ist.

Völlig latte, ob die eine ein paar MHz mehr macht oder nicht


----------



## CrapEater (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ist klar ^^
Jedoch möchte ich gerne wissen was der Unterschied zwischen 957 und 1000 MHz ist.
Je mehr desto besser oder wie?
Ich weiß nicht einmal was MHz ist bzw. macht :o
Das meinte ich mit der Frage. Was ist eigentlich besser, denn das mit mehr ist sogar günstiger.
Also warum das mit weniger kaufen obwohl es mehr kostet :o


----------



## A3O (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

OKAY...

FOLGENDES ERGEBNIS :O

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202ed513a6f7fb5393cf941674480d1e1458c5b8b3d5


Eure Meinung? :O

( So bestelle ich das, sollte also sofort bereit sein zum zocken, ohne iwas Hardwaremäßig dazu kaufen zu müssen )
( Von Maus, Tastatur und Headset mal abgesehen ^^ )

Eine neue Frage wäre da noch : Gibt es eig. spezielle Platten, die man unter den PC legen kann, damit 
er nicht den Staub aus dem Teppich frisst? :o

Außerdem bin ich vom Bildschirm immer noch nicht ganz überzeugt, Vorschläge PLSSSS
Wie wäre es damit : 8564076 - 24" (60,96cm) BenQ RL2455HM schwarz 1920x1080
oder damit 24" (60,96cm) Asus VS Serie VS248H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Jap, sieht gut aus.

Jap, nennt sich Staubfilter und macht bei dir vorne Sinn, wo die Luft reingezogen wird. Kosten ca. 10€ und ist meist magnetisch.

Sind beide ganz ok.


----------



## A3O (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Oh, das meine ich mit Platte nicht :o
Damit meine ich eine Platte, auf der der ganze PC drauf steht. :_D
Die Platte soll auch keine features haben wie Staubfilter usw. einfach nur eine
Platte ^^ ( Ob es eventuell extra so welche Platten gibt, selber bauen geht ja immer  )

Nun zu den Bildschirmen.

Ich muss mich entscheiden zwischen den 3 :

8564076 - 24" (60,96cm) BenQ RL2455HM schwarz 1920x1080

24" (60,96cm) Asus VS Serie VS248H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI

23" (58,42cm) AOC i2369Vm schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI

Eigentlich sagt mir der BenQ Bildschirm mit allem zu, außer der Tatsache. dass diskutiert wird
welcher der beiden Bildschirme ( BenQ vs, ASUS) ein besseres Gesamtbild gibt, sprich Farbe...

Das AOC hat jedoch ein IPS Panel, was um ein vielfaches besser als das TN Panel der anderen 2
Bildschirmen ist, hat jedoch nur 23 Zoll und eine Reaktionszeit von 6 ms.
Vergleich : Asus = 2ms, BenQ = 1ms


Deswegen kann ich mich nicht entscheiden :/ HELP


----------



## markus1612 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Achsoooooo, da kannste ne Holzplatte o.ä. nehmen.


Die Angaben zur Reaktionszeit sind völlig egal, da Hersteller sie Grau zu Grau angeben und sie deshalb in der Praxis sowieso deutlich höher liegen.
1 Zoll ist nicht so viel unterschied, daher würde ich einfach zum AOC mit IPS greifen.


----------



## Uchebuike (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Gebe ich markus Recht. Nimm den IPS, die Farben kommen schöner raus als bei TN und ich denke das liegt auch in deinem Interesse.
Der eine Zoll reißt es dann auch nicht raus.


----------



## A3O (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich habe gehört, dass 24 Zoll mindestens sein müssen damit alles in Echtzeit
übertragen wird und besonders im bereich compentitive gaming eine große Rolle
sielt. Da ich nun mal Spiele wie CS;GO bevorzuge, habe ich meine Entscheidung
den AOC zu kaufen überdacht und nochmal nach anderen Bildschrimen geguckt.

Das mit der Platte werde ich dann auch machen, danke :_D

Ich weiß eure Meinung echt zu schätzen Leute, vor allem da ich nun 2 Meinungen 
habe. Optimal wäre es nur noch die Meinung von Icedaft zu hören.

Ach und eine Sache wäre da noch :
Es wurde gesagt, dass DVI Anschlüsse ein Muss sind, was der AOC nicht hat :o
Ich weiß nicht mal was dieser Anschluss ist ^^"
Außerdem ist 6ms zu 1ms ein deutlicher unterschied, auch wenn die Werte beim
1ms ein wenig verfälscht sind :o


----------



## Icedaft (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Die kannst Du dir noch anschauen:
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW/860-BBCV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Rest sieht, abgesehen von der fehlenden SSD gut aus.


----------



## A3O (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hallo Ice

Da mag ich den AOC doch besser ^^
1. zu teuer
2. nicht mein Geschmack, AOC gefällt mir mehr

Aber jetzt pur für Gaming, welcher Bildschirm der 3 :o


----------



## Uchebuike (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

In welchem Umfang spielst du denn? Für "normale" Gamer wäre auch der AOC gut.
Aus meinem eigenen Gebrauch kann ich dir noch den hier: ASUS VX239H, 23" (90LM00F0-B02670) in Monitore: LCD-Monitore | heise online Preisvergleich empfehlen.
Die AH-IPS Monitore von heute haben ein wunderbares Bild (was anderes wie IPS kommt eh nicht mehr ins Haus bei mir) und die Reaktionszeiten sind auch gut.


----------



## CrapEater (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich werde DayZ, Arma3, Rust, CS;GO, Skyrim, LoL usw. spielen :o

Eine Frage : Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 1000:1 und 80.000.000:1 Kontrast....


----------



## Uchebuike (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Zitat Wikipedia:

"Je größer dieser Quotient ist, desto höher ist der Kontrast und desto schärfer und lebendiger wirkt das Bild. Ist der Quotient kleiner, wirken Farben matter, da die Farbsättigung durch die Beimischung von Weißanteilen nur geringe Werte erreichen kann. Das Bild wirkt ausgebleicht und schwarze Bereiche des Bildes werden oft als dunkelgrau empfunden. Das Kontrastverhältnis hat direkte Auswirkungen auf den Gamut (die Menge aller darstellbaren Farben) eines Anzeigegerätes. "


----------



## CrapEater (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das heißt, dass dieser Bildschirm viel besser als der AOC ist, oder?
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen IPS und AH-IPS?


----------



## Uchebuike (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ob und inwiefern er besser ist kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber das Verhältnis des Kontrast ist nicht Bewertungskriterium Nummer 1.
Es gibt ja ganz verschiedene IPS "Arten", darunter zählt bspw. auch AH-IPS. Das verspricht eine verbesserte Farbtreue und erhöhte Auflösung.


----------



## CrapEater (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Damit es nochmal verdeutlicht wird, es geht mir bei dem Monitor zwar auch
um Farbe usw. jedoch geht es mir hauptsächlich um Reaktionszeit
usw. sprich was wichtig ist für das compentitive gaming.
Wenn ihr mir also sagt, dass es wirklich gar keinen Unterschied gibt
zwischen 1ms und 6ms, und auch das TN Panel nicht schneller ist 
als das IPS Panel, greife ich natürlich zu den Bildschirmen mit besseren 
Farben und größerem Blickwinkel, ist doch klar.

Soweit ich beurteilen kann ist jeder hier für das AOC, richtig?
Wäre cool wenn ihr nochmal verdeutlichen könntet, was ihr in meiner
Situation bevorzugen würdet, CS;CO, RUST usw. sprich
Shooter. Dafür ist Reaktionszeit ja unter anderem das wichtigste.
Deswegen wollte ich ja auch das BenQ.
Ich weiß, dass es im Endeffekt meine Entscheidung ist was ich kaufe,
will jedoch nochmal Pur eure Meinung hören, welches der 3 bzw. 4 wenn man
den hier mitzählt würdet ihr euch in meiner Situation kaufen?
( Das geht an alle ) 

Bis dahin bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich bei euch, habe heute mal wieder
viel dazu gelernt. Bin dann erstmal raus für Heute.

Nacht


----------



## Icedaft (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wenn Du mehr über Monitore erfahren willst, schau mal bei Testmagazin für Monitore, TV, Beamer & Projektoren rein.


----------



## CrapEater (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hmmmm, 4 Leute haben mir gesagt, das AOC sei das beste der 3.
Trotzdem fühle ich mich beim BenQ am sichersten, denn ich weiß,
dass mich die Farbe eh nicht so viel jucken werden.
Ich habe vorher nur einen alten Laptop gehabt, auf dem es fast
3, 1/8 Farben gibt.
Tatsache ist ja, dass IPS Panels viel schönere Farben geben und
einen  größeren Blickwinkel haben, dafür aber das TN Panel besseren
Refreshrate, bessere Reaktionszeit und einen sehr geringen Input lag
hat. ( F.ck the system #SATZBAU )
Zwar sind die Farben eher blasser und das Bild wird leicht gelblich
wenn man es von der Seite beobachtet, spricht jedoch alles für Gamer.

Zusammenfassung : Das AOC ist gut, weil es einen IPS Panel besitzt,
das macht die Farben schöner.
Das BenQ zwar schlechte Farben, aber alles andere spricht für 
Gaming, sprich bessere Reaktionszeit und weniger Input lag als 
das AOC.

Wenn es also beim AOC pur ums Optische geht und das BenQ eigentlich
vom spielen her besser ist, halt nur schlechter Aussieht ( Optik bzw. Farben )
greife ich doch eher zum BenQ, da mich Farben eh nicht so viel jucken
wie manch einen Freak, der nur aufs Aussehen achtet.

Alles was ich wissen möchte ist, ob das AOC nur besser ist, weil es ein 
IPS Panel besitzt. :o
Denn in diesem Fall greife ich dann doch eher zum BenQ


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Nimm den AOC, der Benq wird in der Praxis nicht (merklich) schneller sein


----------



## CrapEater (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Es soll Berichten zufolge merklich sein und beleuchtet Sachen wie : Dunkle "Camper" Ecken in CS;GO
Das heißt, alles ist hell und du übersiehst nicht einfach mal so einen Gegner in der Ecke.
Damit will ich nicht sage, dass ich auf eure Meinung *******, aber die eigentliche Frage ist :
IST DER AOC NUR WEGEN DEM IPS PANEL BESSER ALS DIE ANDEREN 2?

Ich komme mir schon selbst vor wie ein Bastard wenn ich die ganze Zeit über eure Antworten
hinweg immer und immer wieder die selbe Frage stelle, nun weiß ich ja schon, dass ihr eher vom
AOC überzeugt seid und mir diesen sogar ans Herz legt. Das ist schön und gut, aber ich will halt auch wissen 
WIESO. Damit nochmal auf die Frage zurück : IST DER AOC NUR WEGEN DEM IPS PANEL BESSER ALS DIE ANDEREN 2?

( Ist nicht böse gemeint, will nur sicher stellen, dass ich mich auch deutlich ausgedrückt habe )

LG, CrapEater


----------



## CrapEater (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also im Prinzip will ich wissen welcher der 3 Monitore am "schnellsten" ist.
Von der Farbe, dem Kontrast und den Blickwinkeln mal abgesehen.


----------



## CrapEater (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Uff, ich habe das Gefühl, ihr denk viel zu kompliziert.
Wobei es eigentlich ganz einfach ist. Sagt mir was rein technisch, sprich
Reaktionszeit und Refreshrate besser ist.
F*** Farben und Blickwinkel, was ist rein technisch am besten? :I

Soz, bin ein wenig salty, da ich das Gefühl habe, ihr habt keinen Bock mehr
auf mich, da ich die selbe Frage immer und immer wieder stellen muss..


----------



## Uchebuike (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Die von den Herstellern angegeben Reaktionszeiten sind so nicht aussagekräftig, sie sollten als grobe Orientierung dienen wie ich finde.
Unter 5ms ist alles in Ordnung und auch ein wenig darüber ist nicht schlimm, das merkst du außerdem gar nicht.
Refreshrate, also Hz sind es in dem Preissegment bei IPS generell 60 Hz, du müsstest schon einen Haufen mehr Geld ausgeben um einen 144 Hz IPS Monitor zu bekommen.

Ganz grob gesagt: Je mehr Herz (60-120-144...) und um so weniger ms Reaktionszeit, desto besser. Gilt aber, wie bereits erwähnt nur bedingt.
Nochmal, du kannst den ASUS VX239H, 23" (90LM00F0-B02670) in Monitore: LCD-Monitore | heise online Preisvergleich nehmen oder den AOC, macht keinen großen Unterschied, ich kann dir aber sagen, mit dem Asus bin ich vollends zufrieden!
Achte eben auf die Anschlüsse die du brauchst.


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Okay, das ist die Antwort, die ich wollte. DANKE.
Nun zu dem Asus. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen IPS und AH-IPS?


----------



## Uchebuike (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das habe ich weiter oben bereits versucht zu erklären. 
IPS hat verschiedene Arten, AH-IPS (Advanced High Performance IPS) gehört dazu. Es ist eine neuere Technologie unter den IPS Panel und verspricht bspw. eine verbesserte Farbtreue.


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Eine weitere Frage hätte ich zum Asus noch.
Braucht man ein extra Kabel für HDMI 1.4?
Oder ist es das selbe wie beim 1.3 :o


----------



## Uchebuike (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wenn du bspw. zwei Geräte hast, die per HDMI verbunden werden sollen ist das grundsätzlich schon möglich (hier eben auf mini-HDMI Kabel o.ä. achten), sind es allerdings eine ältere und eine neuere Variante wie es laut dir der Fall ist, stehen dem Nutzer nur die Funktionen der älteren Versionen, in deinem Fall 1.3 zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

also was jetzt? Anderes Kabel als beim 1.3 oder nicht? ._.

Ach und. Konntrast 1000:1 ( statisch ) 
Was heißt das? Warum statisch?

50.000.000:1 = 1000:1 ( statisch )??? So habe ich das im i-net gefunden.


----------



## Uchebuike (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Kannst dir ein neues Kabel kaufen wenn du willst, kosten auch nicht viel. Ich weiß nicht was für eins ich habe und es läuft dennoch alles.

Da ich selbst kein Elektroniker oder Fachmann für Monitore bin, kann ich dir das auch nicht beantworten.
Am besten du googlest es mal.
Aber wozu möchtest du das wissen? Ändert schließlich nichts an den Monitoren und es wurde dir ja mehrfach versichert, dass keiner der hier empfohlenen Monitore sich gravierend von den anderen unterscheidet.


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hmmmm, ok.

Ich werde jetzt mal alles verarbeiten. Ich sollte den PC wohl in 1 oder 2 Tagen bestellen.
Dann werde ich euch auch bescheid geben was genau ich gekauft habe und später auch
ob ich damit zufrieden bin und auf euch hören sollte... 
Ich bin mir sowas von sicher, dass ich trotz alle dem den BenQ bestellen werde ^^"

Nun ja, wird sich dann wohl ergeben.

Bin dann erstmal raus für heute, danke und NACHT


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Whoops, nope.
Eine Sache wäre da noch außer dem Monitor.
Ich habe kürzlich herausgefunden, dass ich auch noch eine 
Tastatur brauche. 
Vorschläge?
Möglichst 20-40€

Was hält ihr davon? :o
Thermaltake eSPORTS Challenger Prime USB Deutsch schwarz
Sieht übel protzig aus, finde aber nichts besseres 
Außerdem gibt es das Microsoft Sidewinder x2 oder x4 nicht auf Mindfactory 
Auch auf Amazon finde ich es nicht..


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, LEDs blau, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Brown, USB, DE (G80-3850LXBDE-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei Maus und Tastatur wenn möglich immer Probegriffeln.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*



CrapEater schrieb:


> also was jetzt? Anderes Kabel als beim 1.3 oder nicht? ._.



Nein, die Kabel sind die gleichen, die Schnittstellen sind nur andere.
Ist das gleiche wie bei Sata. Du kannst auch mit Sata 2 Kabel eine Sata 3 Schnittstelle betreiben.


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Die 2. Tastatur ist zu teuer :I
20-40 € max bitte ´xo
Aber zur CM Storm, ist die wirklich gut?
Die hast du mir schon mal vorgeschlagen.
Mir kam die immer vor wie so eine Einsteigertastatur :o
So von wegen. Sieht zwar Bombe aus und hat LED's, ist
aber Billig-Plastik und geht verdammt schnell kaputt.
Mein Bruder kaufte sich einst die Microsoft Sidewinder X4.
Diese wird jetzt anscheinend nicht mehr verkauft...
So ungefähr sollte die Tastatur aussehen. Ein paar G-Tasten
sollten schon dabei sein :o


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

OKOK. F.ck G-Tasten.
Ist das Cherry teil die beste Tastatur für diese Preisklasse?
:o

Ach ja, danke Treshhold


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Jepp, die Cherry ist eine sehr gute "mechanische" Tastatur.

Ist das gleiche wie mit SSD : Wenn Du einmal eine hattest, willst Du nie wieder ohne


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Was ist denn mit der TTeSports Poseidon Z Tt. Preis ungefähr gleich, ist
es schlechter als das cherry? :o
btw. hat es einen Windowslock key? :o ( Cherry )


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Die Poseidon Z gibt´s nur mit blauen Kalih Schaltern.

Ich würde die Cherry mit braunen nehmen.


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Mehr Tastatur Vorschläge? :o

Vll. welche, die in die Richtung vom Sidewinder X4 gehen?
Denn ich würde das hier nicht machen, wenn es den noch
auf dem Markt geben würde..


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Nimm die mechanische Cherry !


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

xD
Ist ja gut, das ist auch zur Zeit 1. auf der Liste.
Vll. gibt es aber noch welche, die mich mehr ansprechen ;D


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Andere mechanische sind alle teurer, und was anderes als eine mechanische würde ich nie wieder nehmen.


----------



## Uchebuike (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ja und wie Rosigatton schon sagte, für den Preis gibt es nun mal keine allzu große Auswahl, also nimm die Cherry.
Es macht auch keinen Sinn, dass es wie beim Bildschirm hinausläuft und du dann, wie du bereits selber sagtest, doch den Bildschirm nimmst, den dir keiner empfohlen hat. Dann wäre auch die größte Auswahl unnötig.


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Gut, eine Frage wäre da noch zu den mechanicals.
Hört man die im TS? Ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Mikro, deswegen will
ich wissen, ob man pur mit TS Optionen einstellen kann, dass man die
Tastatur nicht hört. #SATZBAU
Damit meine ich blaue und braune switcher :o


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Keine Angst, eine mechanische hörst du immer. 
Du musst schon ein gutes Mkro haben, das eben eine geringe Reichweite hat, um das auszuklammern.


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

F.ck xD
Schon damals haben sich alle über mein Mikro aufgeregt und dass
ich immer laut bin wenn ich schreibe :o


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also der einzige vorteil des Cherrys gegenüber den Poseidon ist, dass die switches leiser sind? :o
Denn sonst haben die beiden im Prinzip alles gleich, nur dass der Poseidon sogar LED's hat und
höhere Tasten hat :o


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

https://www.mecha-blog.de/der-trick-mit-den-ringen/

https://www.caseking.de/gaming/pc-gaming-gear/tastaturen/zubehoer/noise-dampener


----------



## CrapEater (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

gibt es diese auf Mindfactory? Finde keine :o

NVM da sind sie, Überteuert as f.ck :I


----------



## CrapEater (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Phuuuuu.
Was auch immer ihr jetzt dazu sagt, aber ich habe gerade alles bestellt <3

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202a84694cdbc67cfd164133d114deaaed6997493fdb

Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf den PC und werde euch hauptsächlich feedback vom
Monitor und der Tastatur geben, die eigentlich nicht genau eurer und sogar nicht der
meiner Vorstellung entsprechen. x)

Erstmal ein ganz großes SORRY für die dummen Fragen, die ich euch immer und immer
wieder gestellt habe, bin halt noch ein NOOB 
Aber am wichtigsten ist das große DANKE.
Ihr habe mir nämlich nicht nur einen außerordentlich preisgünstigen und guten PC
zusammengestellt, sondern auch noch versucht mir zu sagen wieso und warum etwas
gut oder schlecht ist, anstatt einfach zu sagen : Das da ist besser.

Hiermit bedanke ich mich nochmal ganz herzlich bei :

apap, TheNyan, yupes, der pc-nutzer, Treshold und vor allem bei 
Rosigatton, Uchebuike, markus1612 und nicht zu vergessen,
Icedaft. 

Danke Leute! <3


----------



## Icedaft (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Schau mal, komplett unter 1.000€, fein gemacht. Beizeiten noch eine 250/500Gb SSD dazu und fertig. [emoji3]


----------



## CrapEater (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Das hatte ich auch vor, ich kaufe mir eine SSD dazu sobald ich das nötige Kleingeld dafür habe, danke.


----------



## CrapEater (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Was passiert mit dem Paket wenn ich nicht da bin? 
Die schaffen das diese Woche nicht mehr und die nächste Woche
bin ich weg, genau dann, wann die Pakete ankommen sollten :o


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wenn es keiner abholt, geht es wieder an den Absender zurück.


----------



## CrapEater (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Danke 
ufff...
Kein Urlaub für mich


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Urlaub ist doch sowieso nur was für Schattenparker, Sockenbügler und Salatesser.


----------



## CrapEater (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*


Richtig, f.ck Urlaub wenn man dann endlich zocken kann! x)


----------



## CrapEater (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hallo,

ich bin es mal wieder. Alle Teile sind angekommen und wir haben das Ding zusammen gebaut.
Spiele habe ich noch nicht gespielt, aber alles andere läuft soweit gut.
Bin mit allem soweit zufrieden bis auf eine Sache.
Die Tastatur, die ich mir bestellt habe ist zwar schön kompakt, sieht gut aus und es schreibt sich
gut, hat aber weder die LED's, die überall so schön gezeigt wurden, noch die gute und langhaltige 
"Tastenbemalung".
Ich habe mich da eher darauf konzentriert irgendwelche Videos zu gucken, wo die Tastaturen gezeigt werden
und habe dabei nicht mal bemerkt, dass das hier eine andere Version ist :I

Also will ich im Prinzip fragen ob ich das Teil einfach "Grundlos" zurückschicken kann und mein Geld
einfach so wieder erhalte um mir eine andere Tastatur kaufen zu können :o
Wenn dem so ist, wie viel Zeit habe ich noch und wie genau soll das ablaufen?

LG, CrapEater


----------



## Kankras (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Kurz gesagt: Jop kannst du.
Du hast bei Onlinekäufen ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht, so auch bei Mindfactory. 
Einfach bei deiner Bestellung das gewünschte Produkt auswählen, auf reklamieren drücken, dass Reklamationsformular ausfüllen, ins Paket packen, den neuen Aufkleber aufs Paket kleben und zur Post bringen.
Das Geld wird dir dann auf das angegebene Konto zurücküberwiesen.


----------



## Ulmi (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

wobei du für den Rückversand aufkommen musst. Das ist richtig doof


----------



## Kankras (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hmm, die Tastatur kostet doch über 40 Euro? Daher zahlt doch MF die Kosten für die Rücksendung.


----------



## Ulmi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

leider nicht. In der Hinsicht ist MF besonders unkulant.


----------



## CrapEater (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Danke für die Antwort!
Die Sache ist einfach die, dass die Buchstaben so schlecht draufgepinselt aussehen.
Ich habe deswegen das Gefühl, dass sich die "Farbe" richtig schnell abnutzen wird, was bei den
LED beleuchteten Tastaturen nicht der Fall ist.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## CrapEater (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Leute, ich schiebe Panik. Am Arsch, alles läuft wie es sollte.
Irgendetwas stimmt nicht. Irgendetwas ist an meinem PC faul.
Immer wenn Windows startet kommt ein Blackscreen, der bis zu 10 sec
anhält. Nach dem Blackscreen ist der Desktop zu sehen, worauf sich ein
schwarzer Kasten befindet. Dieser ist leer, trägt jedoch den Namen eines
Programmes auf meinem PC, dass anscheinend mit den Treibern des 
Mainboards installiert wurde. "Kloudian Orbweb Me"
Außerdem sollte man nach einem erfolgreichem Graka Treiberupdate
das Aero Design nutzen können...
Es heißt, du kannst das Aero Design nur nutzen wenn 1. mit der Graka
alles stimmt und 2. die Treiber up to date sind

Spiele habe ich schon ausprobiert, läuft alles gut. Bis auf die Tatsache,
dass ich nicht auf den Desktop wechseln kann. Immer wenn  ich das tue,
sehe ich einfach meinen Desktop und kann nichts machen, bis ich mich
wieder reintabbe.

Was ist hier los? >:/


LG, CrapEater


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Installier Windows komplett neu, aber installiere nur die Treiber, nicht die mitgelieferten Programme. Die sind sowieso meist nur störend


----------



## CrapEater (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ich habe Windows schon neu aufgesetzt und nicht die mitgelieferten programme der Grafikkarte, sondern  den aktuellen Win7 64 bit amd treiber installiert.

hat nichts gebracht. :/


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*



CrapEater schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows schon neu aufgesetzt und nicht die mitgelieferten programme der Grafikkarte, sondern  den aktuellen Win7 64 bit amd treiber installiert.
> 
> hat nichts gebracht. :/


 Es geht nicht um den Grafikkartentreiber.
Du hast die Treiber fürs Mainboard ja vermutlich mit der MainboardCD installiert. Dabei werden aber auch Programme von Gigabyte auf deinem Rechner installiert und eins von denen scheint zu deinen Problemen zu führen.
Du musst nach der Windowsinstallation in dem Menü von der CD die ganzen Programme abwählen, damit nur die benötigten Treiber für Chipsatz etc. installiert werden.


----------



## Pizzamannfrau (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Wenn die möglichkeit besteht (anderer PC) dann am besten gleich die CDs (ALLE mitgelieferten! Windows natürlich nicht ) in den Müll hauen und die aktuellen Treiber von der Herstellerseite laden. Da kannst du dann auch NUR die Treiber laden, da alles einzeln aufgelistet ist und nicht ein "superduperadwaregesamtpaket". 
Also Windows neu aufsetzen und die aktuellen Treiber über nen anderen PC laden und per USB Stick rüberbringen. 
Ich bin mal so nett und kopier dir sogar die benötigten Links hier rein:
Ethernet-Treiber: ftp://europe.asrock.com/Drivers/All/LAN/Realtek_Lan(v7086).zip
IRST(Intel Rapid Storage Treiber): ftp://europe.asrock.com/Drivers/Intel/SATA/RapidStorage(v12.9.0.1001).zip
INF (ebenfalls ein benötigter Treiber): ftp://europe.asrock.com/Drivers/Intel/INF/INF(v9.4.0.1027).zip
weitere Inteltreiber: ftp://europe.asrock.com/Drivers/Intel/Others/ME(v9.5.15.1730_1.5M).zip     |      ftp://europe.asrock.com/Drivers/Intel/SATA/RapidStart(v3.0.0.1056).zip        |           ftp://europe.asrock.com/Drivers/Intel/SATA/SmartConnect(v5.0.10.2907_64bit).zip
USB3.0(ist aber wahrscheinlich schon veralteter Treiber da Asrock ja nicht der Hersteller dessen ist und sie Dritthersteller-treiber selten aktuell halten): ftp://europe.asrock.com/Drivers/Intel/USB/Intel_USB3(v2.5.3.34).zip
HDAudio: ftp://europe.asrock.com/Drivers/All/Audio/Realtek_Audio(v7209).zip

EDIT: Und der aktuelle Grafiktreiber: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amd-catalyst-15.7-with-dotnet45-win7-64bit.exe


----------



## CrapEater (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Also alle dieser Datein auf einen Stick ziehen und später auf den frisch aufgesetzten PC
ziehen?
Habe sowas noch nie gemacht, sorry für die Dummen Fragen.
Einfach das Setup von jeder Datei einmal durchführen? :o

Ach und : DANKE!!!!

<3


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ja, genau so wie du es beschrieben hast


----------



## CrapEater (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Okay ich mache das dann mal, man sieht sich in ein paar Stunden.
Danke soweit an euch! <3


----------



## Pizzamannfrau (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Ja genau, du lädst alles runter und packst das mal auf den Stick. Wenn der PC dann frisch aufgesetzt ist einfach Stick anstecken und nacheinander die Treiber installieren.
Am besten immer mit den Intel-Treibern anfangen, dann Grafiktreiber und am Schluss dann HDAudio+USB3.0. 
So mach ichs jedenfalls seit Jahren und hatte extrem selten (wenn überhaupt) Treiberprobleme.


----------



## CrapEater (8. August 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Hallu,

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz angemessen hier zu fragen, habe es aber sonst nirgens gefunden.
Was wenn ich jetzt z.B die hälfte des Geldes auf PayPal an sich und die andere hälfte des 
Gelden nur auf dem Konto habe und mir etwas bestelle, wird das dann auch richtig bezahlt?

LG, CrapEater


----------



## Icedaft (8. August 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

Du zahlst alles via Paypal,   den fehlenden Rest bucht Papal von deinem hinterlegten Konto ab.


----------



## CrapEater (8. August 2015)

*AW: PC+ Monitor für max. 1000 €*

okay, danke


----------

